# Ammo weight - per size?



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm looking for ball bearings or lead balls on ebay, but most of the sellers don't bother listing the weight per unit.

Does anyone here know what these sizes normally weigh ? In both lead or steel...

6mm - 1/4

8mm -5/16

9.5mm 3/8

10mm 13/32

12mm 5/32

If you know the weight of your ammo, please share! :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For steel, look here:

http://www.precisionballs.com/Ball_Bearing_Steel.php

For lead, look here:

http://www.bersachat.com/forums/showthread.php?1558-Round-Ball-Weight-Diameter-to-Grains

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/57-ammunition-size-and-weight-chart/


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, I wasn't expecting such a detailed answer.

Many thanks!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This spreadsheet will calculate the weight of any round ball if you know the density. The density for steel and pure lead are shown. It will also calculate energy if you know the speed.

View attachment AmmoCalc.xls


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

The 12 mm ball, which I have is exactly 8.65 grams.

I got these in bulk from Renovation Leather via E bay from the U.K.; and pretty dang fast delivery to Thailand.

So as a fellow Aussie for your self should be no problem.

Also I got from them before their 20 gram lead shot, before I had a mold for making my own.

Yesterday, other things, like life came up, sorry if ya all missed me.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Steve🎯 (Jul 7, 2021)

freeman45 said:


> I'm looking for ball bearings or lead balls on ebay, but most of the sellers don't bother listing the weight per unit.
> 
> Does anyone here know what these sizes normally weigh ? In both lead or steel...
> 
> ...


Balls of steel Sussex on line Reese sayers same guy on face book he sells all sizes


----------



## Steve🎯 (Jul 7, 2021)

Charles said:


> For steel, look here:
> 
> Bal-tec - Bearing Steel for Steel Balls
> 
> ...


Balls of steerl Sussex Google


----------



## Steve🎯 (Jul 7, 2021)

[QUOTE="Steve🎯, post: 
[/QUOTE]


----------

